# توليد الكهرباء بطاقة الرياح



## samerhshraideh (5 مايو 2008)

اقوم حاليا بعمل مشسروع لتوليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح ، حيث ان الفكرة تكمن بوجود مروحة مثبتة على سطح المنزل ترتبط بصندوق تروس لرفع السرعة من جهة المولد . سأقوم باستخدام مولد سيارة لاحتوائة على منظم للشحن ثم تعبئى بطارية سيارة من التيار الناتج بالاضافة الى وجود مفتاح الي لفصل البطارية عن المولد في حال امتلاء البطارية . من الجهة الاخرى للبطارية ربطها بجهاز Invertor من 12فولت الى 220 فولت ( يباع لدى محلات اكسسورات السيارات ) .
ارغب من هذا المشروع فقط تشغيل مدفئة كهربائية 2000 واط وذلط نظرا لبرودة المكان الذي اسكنه ولسرعة الرياح في المنطقة .
هل يمكن ذلك راجيا ابداء اراؤكم وملاحظاتكم ومساعدتي في التصميم وشكرا


----------



## samerhshraideh (6 مايو 2008)

*استغرب*

استغرب من الاخوة الاعضاء عدم المشاركة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 مايو 2008)

أتمنى منك عند دراسة هذا المشروع أن تضع بعض النقاط في اعتبارك :
1- سرعة الرياح السائدة في المنطقة 
2- استطاعة المروحة ( أبعاد الشفرات )
3- إمكانية وضعها على سطح المنزل ، فربما يجب وضعها على الأرض مع كل الملحقات ..
4- إذا رغبت بوضع المروحة في مستوى أعلى من الأرض لكي تحصل على سرعة أكبر يجب دراسة البرج الذي سيحمل المروحة .
5- أما موضوع الحمل الكهربائي الذي ستأخذه من البطارية فدراسته ستجدها في بحث الطاقة الشمسية وكيف تحدد البطاريات المناسبة مع المحول المطلوب .

والله الموفق ..........


----------



## samerhshraideh (8 مايو 2008)

ماذا تقترح اخ عصام ، خصوصا ان سرعة الرياح لدى عالية ، سؤالى عن تصميم البرج


----------



## samerhshraideh (8 مايو 2008)

الا يوجد احد


----------



## موود كيميائي (9 مايو 2008)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## الكيمياء حياة (15 مايو 2008)

أنا لدي نفس الفكرة وهي ناجحة مائة بالمائة 
أستمر بارك الله فيك


----------



## استاذ القانون (17 مايو 2008)

*المدفأة 2000 واط*

أخي صاحب الفكرة
لا اعتقد أن مولدات السيارات الصغيرة كافية لمدفأتك 
كذللك فأنك كلما استعملت مولد اكبر فانه سيحتاج الى رياح اسرع
هل تريد تشغيل المدفأة بشكل متواصل أم في فترات انقطاع الكهرباء؟


----------



## استاذ القانون (17 مايو 2008)

أرغب بالمساعدة وليس ألأحباط
مع تشجيعي


----------



## samerhshraideh (17 مايو 2008)

اشكر جميع الاعضاء على الردود ، واتوجة الى العضو ( الكيمياء حياة ) هل قمت بتطبيق الفكرة ؟ واذا كانت الاجابة بنعم هل لك ان تزودني ببعض التصاميم المستخدمة 
وشكرا


----------



## الفاضل (20 مايو 2008)

انها فكرة جيدة ، ولكن هنالك مخاطر في تثبيتها فوق سطح المنزل، وفي حالة سطح المنزل فالتوربينات الهوائية ذات المحور الرأسي هي الانسب خاصة في التوليد الصغير نسبة لقلة الاهتزازات والضجيج ، فهنالك تصاميم كثيرة من هذا النوع ويمكن لك البحث في مواقع الشبكة وتجد ما يناسب وبالتوفيق لنشاء الله.


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (25 يونيو 2008)

الفكرة ناجحة مائة بالمائة وقد اختبرتها تقريبا قبل اكثر من اثني عشر عاما وذلك لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية وفككتها بعد ذلك لانني تحصلت على طاقة كهربائية عامة. اما فيما يخص ملحوظاتي على طرحك اليك ما يلي:
مولد السيارة لبعض الموديلات له جهاز داخلي لتنظيم الشحن Cut out ولا داعي لربط مفتاح 
الرياح قد تغير اتجاهها في بعض الاحيان ولضمان ان المروحة تكون مقابلة للاتجاه الذي تاتي منه الرياح فيمكن ربط قطعة صاج من الحديد في اتجاه عمودي على واجهة المروحةمن الناحية الخلفية وهي ستعمل مثل دفة المركب وتقوم بتوجيه المروحة الى الهواء
اخيرا اوكد لك ان الفكرة ستكون ناجحة ولك شكري وتقديري
اخوك سامي صلاح


----------



## المنفهق (25 يونيو 2008)

سامي صلاح عبده قال:


> الفكرة ناجحة مائة بالمائة وقد اختبرتها تقريبا قبل اكثر من اثني عشر عاما وذلك لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية وفككتها بعد ذلك لانني تحصلت على طاقة كهربائية عامة. اما فيما يخص ملحوظاتي على طرحك اليك ما يلي:
> مولد السيارة لبعض الموديلات له جهاز داخلي لتنظيم الشحن Cut Out ولا داعي لربط مفتاح
> الرياح قد تغير اتجاهها في بعض الاحيان ولضمان ان المروحة تكون مقابلة للاتجاه الذي تاتي منه الرياح فيمكن ربط قطعة صاج من الحديد في اتجاه عمودي على واجهة المروحةمن الناحية الخلفية وهي ستعمل مثل دفة المركب وتقوم بتوجيه المروحة الى الهواء
> اخيرا اوكد لك ان الفكرة ستكون ناجحة ولك شكري وتقديري
> اخوك سامي صلاح


اخي سامي صلاح عبده ننحن طبقنا نفس كلامك قبل فتره والفكرة ناجحة واسن من مولد حثي بكثي والتكلفة مقبول جدا
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عادل عبد الوهاب (30 يونيو 2008)

الفكرة جيدة بشكل عام ،ولكن تطبيق طاقة الرياح لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية معقدة ، لماذا لا تعمل التجربة بالتعاون مع الجامعات ومراكز الابحاث العربية ، يمكن الاتصال بالدكتور محمد هاشم صديق بجامعة الخرطوم / قسم الهنسة الميكانيكية وسوف تجد عنده الفائدة الكبيرة لاهتمامهم الكبي بالمجال


----------



## أحمد رأفت (1 يوليو 2008)

جمـــــــــــــــــــــيل جدآ


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يوليو 2008)

samerhshraideh قال:


> اشكر جميع الاعضاء على الردود ، واتوجة الى العضو ( الكيمياء حياة ) هل قمت بتطبيق الفكرة ؟ واذا كانت الاجابة بنعم هل لك ان تزودني ببعض التصاميم المستخدمة
> وشكرا




بالنسبة للتصميم 
فقط ساوضح بعض النقاط الهامة و اللتى يجب ان تضع بعين الاعتبار عند التنفيذ

1== ماهى سرعة وقوة الرياح 

2== القوة والعزم المطلوب لادارة ديناموا السيارة ليست ثابت 

فهى تتزايد طرديا مع كمية الكهرباء المنتجه منه 
فان كانت البطارية فارغة تماما فان الشحن سيكون على اعلى قدرة وبالتالى فان الدينامو قد يتوقف عن الدوران نظرا لمقاومته العالية الصادرة من الملفات المغناطيسية به


3= = افضل السرعات لادارة الدينامو 

عند القياس على محرك السيارة فان خرج الكرباء يبداء من 800 لفه بالدقيقة الى 3500 لفه بالدقيقة 

كلما زادت السرعه كانت افضل 

4== حجم مراوح الادارة لابد ان تتناسب مع السرعات السابقة من حيث القوى والحجم والاتزان

فاتزان المروحة اثناء دورانها على سرعات عالية ضرورى و الا حدث مقاومة لها لعدم اتزانها 

وهذه يعلمها جيدا مهندسين المحركات الكهربية

5== يمكن ربط محرك كهربي صغير يعمل على قاعدة تثبيت الدينامو حتى يتم توجيه الى اتجاه الرياح اتوماتيكيا

مع ربط جهاز استشعار بسيط حساس للتعرف على اتجاه الرياح لتشغيل محرك التوجيه 

فهذا ما يتم صنعه فى محطات توليد الكهرباء من الرياح

اتمنى ان تكون الفكرة اتضحت


----------



## عماد مراد (1 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز اريد اعرف ماذا حدث معك بالنسبة لهذا المشروع واذا ممكن ترسال بعض الصور لتوضيح الفكرة اكثر
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق واذا ممكن مراسلتي على عنواني ouno71***********


----------



## saladino78 (18 فبراير 2009)

عزيزى samerhshraideh​ 
انا سجلت نفسى مخصوص فى هذا الموقع الجميل لكى ارد عليك بخصوص سؤالك عن استعمال مولد سيارة لتشغيل سخان كهربائى فى منزلك يستمد طاقتة من مروحة هواء ( Wind Turbine ) و أيضا حتى استطيع أن أوصل رسالة الى كل شبابنا فى مصر بأن القراءة الكثيرة مهمة جدا وبالذات فى هذه المواضيع العلمية​ 
أولا لابد وأن تعلم ماهى الطاقة المطلوبة لتشغيل السخان وللعلم فهى طاقة كبيرة والمراوح الهوائية سوف تبتدئ بطاقة من 200 وات الى 1000 & 2000 & 5000 & 10000 وات واكثر من هذا بكثير طبعا​ 
ثانيا امكانيات ومواصفات مروحة الهواء المطلوبة و المولد المتصل بها الذى سوف وبواسطتة سوف تحصل على هذه الطاقة​ 
انا سوف ارد على تساؤلك (الذى يبدو صغيرا و لكنة فى واقع الامر هو موضوع ضخم جدا) بوضع عناوين كثيرة سهرت ليالى كثيرة جدا وأنا ابحر فيها لأتعلم كيف يتعامل الشباب مع بعض وكيف يتبادلون المعلومات (شباب وشابات وكهول ايضا) وهم فى هذه المواقع التى بعضها تجارى و البعض الاخر غير تجارى ولكن هناك كم هائل من المعلومات الى تعلمك كيف تصنع بنفسك ماتريد و بكفاءة وتجارب كثيرة و متقنة​ 
سوف تتعلم منها و بالشرح الممل و بالصور و الفيديوهات عن ماوصل الية الاجانب فى هذه المسألة وابتكاراتهم الرهيبة للحصول على طاقة نظيفة وكيفية التصنيع بأرخص التكاليف​ 
افتح كل عنوان واضغط على كل لينك وصلة ولا تترك الومقع الا بعد فتح كل صفحاتة​ 
ومن هذه المواقع و بعد اذن ادارة الموقع الاتى:​ 

http://greenterrafirma.com/axial-flux-alternator.html
http://www.windstuffnow.com/main/
http://www.homepower.com/home/
http://www.hydrogenappliances.com/
http://www.joliet-europe.com/?gclid=CK7H-aeb5pgCFQo1QwodZmKKcA
http://www.scoraigwind.com/
http://www.instructables.com/
http://www.google.com/patents?id=s7cRAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4&dq=6784582#PPA5,M1
http://www.pacwind.net/
http://www.windenergy.com/index_wind.htm
http://www.thebackshed.com/windmill/articles/GettingStarted.asp
http://www.thebackshed.com/windmill/AssemblyA.asp
http://www.evergreeninstitute.org/homebrewwindturb.html
http://www.velacreations.com/chispito.html
http://www.otherpower.com/otherpowerfront.shtml
http://windpower.org.za/
http://www.resoft.co.uk/English/index.htm​ 

وشكرا لملتقى المهندسين العرب لاتاحة هذه الفرصة الجميلة
والسلام عليكم
صلاح​


----------



## salah1965 (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك اخ صلاح ودمتم الى مزيد من التقدم والازدهار


----------



## مهندس الموائع (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي سامي هل تقصد ان المروحه تكون ثابته على هيكل المروحه من الخلف ام انها مرتبطه بالعمود الذي يحمل المروحه.

وشكراً


----------



## عبد الله صادق (24 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك جدا جدا على هذا العطاء المتواصل


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (6 أغسطس 2009)

شاكر لكم ممنون على هذا العطاء ..
الفكرة على مايبدو ناجحة وانا الان احاول التطبيق . ولاكن الذي لابد ان يكون في الحسبان هو محول الكهرباء
من ac ال dc كم ممكن يكون واط يتم احتساب الكهربا المستخدمة في المنزل ومن ثم تقسيمها على الواط
واخذ احتياط بسيط للخط .
علماً ان هذة الفكرة هي شغلي الشاغل والان ابحث على توربينات ضخمة جداً للتوليد الطاقة بواسطة الرياح .
حيث ونحن في منطقة نائية والرياح قوية جداً ولهذا المشروع مستقبل


----------



## سنان محمود (7 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز , ابحث في موقع youtube بأستخدام الكلمات wind turbine وستجد الكثير من تجارب الاخرين لتطلع عليها 
تقبل تحياتي , ولا تيأس


----------



## solarpower (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الاخ الكريم فكرتك جيدة اذا كانت سرعة الرياح مناسبة اما تطبيق الفكرة على النحو الذي ذكرته فهو غير مستحسن لماذا....1- لانك لم تذكر شيئا عن الاجنحة وتنظيم سرعة المروحة وهما روح العملية 2- اذا اردت استطاعة 2000w فيجب عليك تركيب مروحة 3kw ومافوق لتحصل على 2kw وتحتاج الى عدد كبير من البطاريات لتغطي احتياجك والانفرتر يجب ان يكون على الاقل 3كيلو واط اما الحل المناسب لك هو مروحة 3كيلو واط وما فوق وتخرج تيار متناوب ولاتحتاج الى بطاريات اذا كان الهواء مستمر عندك على فكرة انا عندي حاليا مراوح 5كيلو واط كاملة مع البرج ومركب منها في سورية اي مجربة وسعرها كاملة 10000$ بأرض المعمل ويمكن اضافة البطاريات والانفرتر كي تاخذ منها انارة في حال انقطاع الهواءوهذه هي صورتها وتقبل فائق الاحترام


----------



## totabigboss (13 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا جماعة

انا درست بدورة مهنية كيفية تصميم مروحة تولد 1كيلوواط 
بمبدأ التيار الحثي 
وتكلفة عمل المروحة بسيطة قد تصل الى 1500 دولار 
لكن المشكلة بالانرفيرتر والبطاريات ومن ثم البرج
فثلث المبلغ للمروحة نفسها والثلث الثاني للاجهزة اللازمة والثلث الثالث للبرج

فسنجد مشكلة ان كمية الكهرباء التي سنحصل عليها لن نستطيع تخزينها كلها حيث ان البطاريات غالية الثمن ويجب تبديلها كل عدد من السنوات حسب صناعتها
التصميم موجود لدي ولم اجد ممول لعمل هذا التصميم ولا املك المبلغ الكافي حاليا لعمل النظام لكني ساعمله 
وقد اتمكن من الاطلاع على تصاميم اسهل باسعار اقل بكثير جدا من مخترع فلسطيني سمعت عن اختراعه
فهو يسكن بمدينة اخرى بجانب مدينتي بفلسطين


----------



## rshidat (19 نوفمبر 2009)

لدي مزرعة على طرف وادي عميق وهناك هواء مستمر يمكن تشغيل مروحة او عدة مراوح وارغب بتوليد الكهرباء والاستفادة بتخزين الكهرباء .وما يلزمني مخطط وكيفية التصميم للتنفيذ.


----------



## raed2000 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
السؤال المهم اخي الكريم كيف تستطيع التوصل الى السرعه المناسبه لتوليد الكهرباء من المولد ؟ 
علما ان مولد السياره بحاجه الى 950 دوره بالدقيقه ( الحد الدنى من السرعه ) لتوليد 14 فولت 
اتمنى ان يجيبني احد الخبراء عن سؤالي ؟

مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## hishar (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن خدا يلاقيلي كتاب عن طاقة الرياح بالعربي و مشكورين ؟


----------



## alhority (16 أبريل 2010)

مشروع ناجح اسأل الله لك التيسير والتوفيق بريدي الالكتروني تجده في الرسائل الخاصه بك


----------



## محسن جاكم (17 أبريل 2010)

اولان ان المنازل تقوم بتشتي الرياح فايجب ان تكو في مكان مفتوح ثانين يجب ان يكون المولد مجنت


----------



## محمد الجوهر (23 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وبالاخوة انا سوف اعمل على تطبيق هذا المشروع باذن الله لان العراق فقير للكهرباء وسوف اكتب ما اتوصل اليه 
ارجو ان لا تبخل عليه بتجربتك وافكارك
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## امير عباس (31 أغسطس 2010)

حبيبي مشكورين على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المندس حيدر (31 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود 5555 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

هل يوجد بمصر شركات لتصميم توربينات الرياح الصغيرة ؟


----------



## ABO ANOUR (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## gomma_sat (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## greentec (5 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الكريم استطاعة المدفأة كبيرة انا اعمل على نفس المشروع في حال تريد الكهرباء لمدفأة فانت لست بحاجة لتواتر 50 هرز او توتر 220 فولت يمكنك استخدام مروحة كبيرة مع دينامو توليد كهرباء 220 فولت او 110 فولت حسب التجهيزات لديكم ووصلها مباشرة مع المدفأة هذا احسن حل لك


----------



## عماد عراق (7 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد الرائع وننتظر المزيد لتعم الفائدة


----------



## ahmedyou (4 نوفمبر 2012)

أخي العزيز مادمت ستسخدم صندوق تروس لرفع السرعة من جهة المولد فالافضل التفكير بتورباين رياح عمودي المحور بعدة ريش حتى تتجنب التذبذب بالعزم المتولد ومن ثم تحول قسم من العزم الى سرعة بواسطة صندوق التروس وهو تصميمه بسيط ولايحتاج الى ارتفاعات عاليه كما لايحتاج الى توجيه. تمنياتي بالموفقيه. علما اني لم اقرا الردود لربما كان احدها مطابق ارجو المعذره


----------



## الخـفوق (5 ديسمبر 2012)

تجربة مميزة 
الله يعطيك العافية وندعو الله ان بتتم على خير​


----------



## greentec (18 مارس 2013)

اطلع على موضوع توليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية
توليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية


----------

